# A mysterious Signâ€¬â€­â€®â€ªâ€«â€¬â€­â€®Ò‰



## maggus (27. August 2007)

Dieses Zeichen habe ich heute im Internet gefunden, scheint sehr lustig zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fügt man es nämlich per Copy and Paste ein, schreibt man auf einmal rückwärts.
Diverse Foren kommen da furchtbar durcheinander&#1161;

 &#1161;Hehe


----------



## Carcharoth (27. August 2007)

&#1161;

 Übles Gerücht.. ich schreib immernoch so wie früher :>


----------



## nuels (27. August 2007)

&#1161;

&#1161;was ist das denn geiles ^^ ist ja lustig wie geht das denn??


----------



## Taifon (27. August 2007)

&#1161;nu ist aber gut Leuts das kann ja keiner lesen


----------



## Monolith (27. August 2007)

Das ist mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Löschen ist auch lustig xD


----------



## Minati (28. August 2007)

(: na noitknufnriheg ied ragos tger, nesel sad nam nnak ralk


----------



## tschilpi (28. August 2007)

&#1161; Hmm geht bei mir ned ;_;


----------



## iggeblackmoore (28. August 2007)

&#1161; also bei mir hat es geklappt und ich finde es rechtig lustig und würde gerne wissen wie es funst XD


----------



## Méla23 (28. August 2007)

öhm, welches zeichen? oO


----------



## Shadistar (28. August 2007)

Méla23 schrieb:


> öhm, welches zeichen? oO





&#1161;

Das da du blinder


----------



## Cope22 (28. August 2007)

Warum ist das so ?

&#1161;
Würde mich mal interessieren o.0


----------



## Méla23 (28. August 2007)

WTF?!?! bei mir ist da überhaupt nichts oô


----------



## Illuminathos (28. August 2007)

&#1161;hihi lustig


----------



## Minati (29. August 2007)

&#1161;also ... ahhh .. nun funktioniert es auch bei mir -.- und ich hab die ganze zeit meinen satz erst vorwärts geschrieben und danach manuell rückwärts eingetippt -.- lesen müsste man können ^^


----------



## Amarillo (29. August 2007)

Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. August 2007)

also bei mir gehts nicht &#1161;


----------



## maggus (29. August 2007)

Doch es funktioniert

&#1161;Sehr sogar (:


----------



## Noxiel (29. August 2007)

&#1161;Nein tut es nicht


----------



## Knochentier (29. August 2007)

&#1161;wieso geht das bei euch und bei mir nicht? will auch... xD 
&#1161; ihr fügt das zeichen doch sicher auch mit copy/paste ein oder?


----------



## maggus (29. August 2007)

Das Zeichen aus dem Threadtitel kopieren, dann funktioniert es sicher, Copy & Paste, danan losschreiben.

&#1161;Funktioniert immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knochentier (29. August 2007)

ah stimmt so gehts wirklich ^^&#1161;


----------



## Noxiel (29. August 2007)

&#1161;Also gut nochmal, aber es geht trotzdem nicht.

Ich benutze Opera, wahrscheinlich liegts daran.


----------



## Méla23 (29. August 2007)

Bei IE seh ich gar nix, bei opera das zeichen, das lässt sich aber nicht kopieren, ev könnte mir ma jem helfen... :./


----------



## maggus (29. August 2007)

Mit dem Mozilla Firefox funktionierts wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW. Fällt euch was auf? Die Links zu den einzelnen Seiten in diesem Post sind auch schon spiegelverkehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slowpinger (29. August 2007)

&#1161;Was für ein scheiß^^.....gibts ja gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (29. August 2007)

&#1161;!!!!!!!ololololo


----------



## Shady88 (30. August 2007)

cheater!


----------



## Knochentier (30. August 2007)

wenn wir genug seiten vollspammen dann geht die rückwärtslaufende seitenzählung so weit nach links dass sie ausm bild läuft und das forum is kaputt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knevil (31. August 2007)

&#1161; das ist ja mal cool
&#1161;hehe jetzt hab ichs raus


----------



## Rankoro (31. August 2007)

&#1161;Wasn das? Ahh ... Hilfe. Da wirsde doch bleede im Schädel. (: Vor allem wo der Kursor bei Space jedesmal hinspringt.

So jetzt mal wieder bissel normal, wird man ja meschucke dabei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k0lip0 (31. August 2007)

&#1161;lal das is am cool


----------



## Nargaròth (1. September 2007)

&#1161;Haha!Von sowas hab ich schon immer geträumt xD I love this so much,lal


----------



## Jester~ (1. September 2007)

&#1161;coole sache das !


----------



## Tic0 (1. September 2007)

&#1161;Nice, klappt sogar beim eMail schreiben u.s.w. Danke für das Zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

&#1161;


----------



## Kenerul (2. September 2007)

Hm.. keine Ahnung ob das bei mir funkt&#1161;

edit: komisch, bei mir gehts nicht


----------



## Samael666 (2. September 2007)

Must have für meine Sammlung!
Danke an den Te 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Mondryx (2. September 2007)

&#1161;Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen... so kann man ja prima scheiße machen xD


----------



## Hinaro (2. September 2007)

Es handelt sich um ein Zeichen aus dem kyrillischen Unicode-Block. Auf den meisten Websites, die z. B. als UTF-8 ausgeliefert werden (gilt nicht nur für dieses Forum, sondern auch für Google), hat er diesen interessanten Umkehr-Effekt.

Um genau zu wissen, welchem praktischen Zweck dieses Zeichen dient, müßte man sich mit dem Kyrillischen auskennen...

Zitat aus dem World of Warcraft OffTopic forum
Genau wie der thread hier auch copiert wurde von dem Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#1161;


----------



## Shady88 (2. September 2007)

&#1161;das funktioniere nit im leben


lol 
edit  : noob


----------



## razaik (2. September 2007)

&#1161;funzt ja wirklich! so hat man viel mehr spaß am tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scark (2. September 2007)

ich checks nicht


----------



## Thoa (2. September 2007)

&#1161;Das ist ja lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kúrt (3. September 2007)

&#1161;is ja cool lol kannte ich auch noch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## Méla23 (3. September 2007)

ev statt nur rumzuspammen bisschen helfen? -.-


----------



## K3v1n04 (4. September 2007)

&#1161;das ist echt endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (4. September 2007)

&#1161;

lol voll geil der mist ^^
damit kann man leute schön verwirren


----------



## Gelena (4. September 2007)

ierfdnawnei stppalk rim ieb&#1161;


----------



## Richerd (6. September 2007)

&#1161;Das geht ned Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Richerd (6. September 2007)

So auch ned oder ?&#1161;


----------



## Licanin (6. September 2007)

^^ nereiduts rebü theg nerieborp&#1161;


----------



## Ezpkzor (6. September 2007)

&#1161;hallo ne geht bei mir ned.


----------



## Satanhimself (6. September 2007)

Ezpkzor schrieb:


> &#1161;hallo ne geht bei mir ned.


... gnuztessuarov eid tsi 05 .nim nov qi nie ,hcsigol&#1161;


----------



## Szyslak (6. September 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> ... gnuztessuarov eid tsi 05 .nim nov qi nie ,hcsigol&#1161;


Hihi ;>

@Ezpkzor:
Mach mal das Zeichen &#1161; und schreib dann in Kleinbuchstaben die Wörter: lol , otto , anna
Und du wirst sehen das es doch klappt.


----------



## Scark (7. September 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Hihi ;>
> 
> @Ezpkzor:
> Mach mal das Zeichen &#1161; und schreib dann in Kleinbuchstaben die Wörter: lol , otto , anna
> Und du wirst sehen das es doch klappt.



&#1161;hoffentlich klappts jetzt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#1161;lol das is ja kranker kram ey . jetzt gehts =)


----------



## Asdjasd (7. September 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Das Zeichen aus dem Threadtitel kopieren, dann funktioniert es sicher, Copy & Paste, danan losschreiben.
> 
> &#1161;Funktioniert immer noch
> 
> ...


&#1161;lol das is ja mal voll sinnfrei, xD Wieso ist das denn so? Kann das einer erklären?


----------



## Licanin (7. September 2007)

&#1161;Das ist ein Fall für X-Factor, das Unfassbare ^^


----------



## glacios (7. September 2007)

Jo funktioniert bei mir nicht.
Vielleicht liegts daran dass ich des Zeichen net seh.
Nur neben der Seitenzahl ist son Viereck, wenn ich darauf klick, dann steht da zu welcher Seite ich wechseln möchte? komisch...


EDIT

ahhh doch es geht! juhuu! wie geil!So jetzt kann ich euch ja dissen, ohne dass mich ein Administrator stört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ihr müst auf dieses Symbol rechts neben der Seitenzahl rechtsklicken und kopieren drücken und dann im Beitrag selber STRG+V drücken

Für mich der beste Beweis, dass Aliens schon längst unter uns leben.


----------



## -bloodberry- (8. September 2007)

&#1161; bei mir funktionierts nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (8. September 2007)

&#1161; Ich hab auch Opera, klappts?


----------



## The Guardian (19. September 2007)

&#1161;omfg das ist ja mal was
wie das wohl funktioniert?


----------



## Dogar (19. September 2007)

nnew mann nnad auch hcon selber nie paar retröw rückwärts tbierhcs wirds znag seltsam&#1161;


----------



## Yanxley (24. September 2007)

hm.. gleich mal ausprobieren^^
is ja kraaaass zum schrieben Dx&#1161;


----------



## Huntara (24. September 2007)

hallo wie gehts euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....das ist ja luschtig, muss man isch ja voll konzentrieren&#1161;


----------



## Thraelon (25. September 2007)

Ich kapiers nicht *heul*


----------



## Huntara (25. September 2007)

&#1161;

Du musst dieses Zeichen mit strg und c kopieren, einfügen strg und v,
dann schreib los, entweder hinter oder vor dem zeichen, glaub dahinter.
hat bei mir auch was gedauert, aber es funktionierte irgendwann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (25. September 2007)

&#1161;lol is ja echt mal geil... xD&#1161;


----------



## MasterV (25. September 2007)

&#1161;

WoW das ist ja mal geil^^ macht spaß


----------



## Mirli (26. September 2007)

&#1161; Hallo funktionierst?


----------



## Hoazl (26. September 2007)

&#1161;Ich hab Firefox und bei mir klappt das super! Haha geiles zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naradalia (26. September 2007)

&#1161;Wie erschießt man einen Blauen elefanten?
mit dem blauen elefanten erschießgewehr
und wie erschießt man einen grünen elefanten?
man hält ihm den rüssel zu bis er blau anläuft und erschießt ihn dann mit dem blauen elefanten erschießgewehr

Lg
Naradalia


----------



## Evilslyn (26. September 2007)

&#1161;Fhallo Ihr alle, sehr funny, aber sieht vor allem so wired aus,
[/quote]


----------



## Tassy (27. September 2007)

&#1161;Bei mir geht das auch nit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kramak (27. September 2007)

xD ich bekomm kopfschmerzen vom umdenken^^


----------



## Rhavn (27. September 2007)

&#1161;wie wunderbar sinnlos! MEHR DAVON! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veasha (27. September 2007)

&#1161;

vor allem wenn man versucht das zu lesen was die anderen geschrieben haben , hört man sich an als wäre man ein 1. klässler der gerade anfängt zu lesen....


----------



## -Misanthrop- (1. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;rofl is ja goil xD *schmeisswegvorlachen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xDD  lol

cYa
 Misanthrop


----------



## Salika (1. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;lol ist das geil, aber wozu braucht man sowas ? xD


----------



## Silenzz (2. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;Hhiho und wie gehtz euch..?^^ is ja mal voll geil des sign obwohl des einem auf dauer voll auf die eier geht s: 
aber is schon lustig^^


reba tzunf bualg run ieb xoferif


----------



## Alcasim (2. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;oooomg wie scheiss geil ist das denn xD


----------



## Szyslak (2. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;Ohje jetzt gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Symbol ist hier bei mir Zuhause so ne komische Sonne ^^ auf der Arbeit ists so ein normales Viereck ;> Aber das Symbol hier ist echt merkwürdig Aber irgendwie witzig ist das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D00mlock (2. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;obs klapt???


----------



## x3n0n (3. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;Das ist das Mysteriöse Windows Zeichen... oder funztt das auch aufm Mac??&#1161;


----------



## b1ubb (4. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;
echt und das funktioniert einfach so ???&#1161;


----------



## Diamond1611 (4. Oktober 2007)

geht net&#1161;

&#1161;edit sagt: juhu ich habs geschafft xD gogo b1ubb wir posten jetzt nur noch so xD


----------



## Dalmus (4. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;Alter Schwede, ich dachte echt ihr verarscht hier alle. o.O... Sachen gibt's...


----------



## maggus (4. Oktober 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> &#1161;Alter Schwede, ich dachte echt ihr verarscht hier alle. o.O... Sachen gibt's...



Von mir kommt keine Verarsche, niemals! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (5. Oktober 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Von mir kommt keine Verarsche, niemals!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, ich kannte den Gag im IRC mit:

Name: Man lernt nie aus.. wenn man Alt+Z drückt, dann schreibt man rückwärts...
Name: (: giklu os sad dnif hcI

Deswegen hätt ich nicht gedacht, daß das wirklich funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die ersten 2 Seiten hab ich mich königlich amüsiert über die, die geschrieben haben, daß es bei ihnen nicht funktioniert und mich gewundert, daß keine Spassbremse den Gag auffliegen läßt.
Aber als ich auf der Übersichtsseite die rückwärts laufenden Seitenzahlen gesehen hab, da hab ich dann große Augen bekommen.^^


----------



## maggus (5. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;Wenn der Zähler 100 erreicht, wird der Buffed.de-Server abschmieren, so viel ist gewiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;zomfg bei mir geht das ganz normal Oo

&#1161; zonk! das ist ja mal verwirrend so zu schreiben!!!!


----------



## Makhral (6. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 t&#1161;seltsam seltsam &#1161; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (21. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;irgendwie komisch, das teil. aber warum schreibe ich hier eigentlich?? es kann es ja so wie so niemand lesen. egal

geh dann mal weiterstöbern


----------



## Thrawns (21. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;Kann ich kaum glauben aber es funktioniert ja tatsächlich o_O


----------



## Tahiria (22. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  finde das irgentwie witzig^^


----------



## rEdiC (22. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;lol is ja geil ^^


----------



## Malcaraz (22. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;Das Zeichen macht mir Angst Oo


----------



## Kopaka (22. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;Das war auch mal im WoW-Forum... sehr nervend ;-)


----------



## Haxxler (23. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;lol wie geil is das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarax (23. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;Das klappt nicht


----------



## sarax (23. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;Sorry für doppelpost, aber ich wolltes auchmal mit Firefoy austesten.


----------



## Jester~ (23. Oktober 2007)

n kumpel von mir hat das zeichen in seinen msn namen miteingebaut und das kehrt dort auch alles um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nich auf das umliegende gedöhns achten!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (23. Oktober 2007)

tut nich=(&#1161;


----------



## Besieger (23. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;&#1161;&#1161;&#1161;&#1161;&#1161;lAHHH Jetzt klappts^^ zu hart^^


----------



## sarax (23. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;Yeah, ist euch kein Fake, habs auch oft versucht. man Brauch Firefox dafür und muss das aus dem Thrad am anfang Kopieren. übelst geil xDDDD


----------



## deadman200 (23. Oktober 2007)

was mache ich falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




--------------------


&#1161;    cool jezz hab ich es endlich auch mal geschafft dieses dumme ding da reinzusetzen jhuuuuuhuuuu ich bin 1337 DDD


----------



## b1ubb (24. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;&#1161;&#1161;&#1161; ah es funktioniert soch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wahahhahaah wie geil das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wehahahahahahhaha


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;lol das geht ja wirklich xD Und ich dachte es sei nur irgendein SCheiß *gg* Bei dem alle auf einmal absichtlich rückwärts schreiben um die Leute zu verarschen ^^ Also einfach kopieren und dann sofort losschreiben dann geht das ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;jetzt gehts lol... gleich mal merken das teil


----------



## Amarillo (24. Oktober 2007)

/closed


WEIL SINNFREI


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Oktober 2007)

och ama, das hast du doch auf seite 1 schonmal gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisfieber (24. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;


Nix SinNfrei!!!
Nettes thema das is ma was lustiges xD


&#1161;


----------



## Luckhunter (24. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;bei mir klappts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. Oktober 2007)

&#1161; Lalelu einfach mal testen^^ lustig na das is ja supi geil


----------



## dalai (25. Oktober 2007)

Forum, das
 &#1161;
Funktionsweise

Üblicherweise besitzt ein Internetforum ein bestimmtes Thema bzw. ist nach Themen und Unterthemen in einzelne Unterforen unterteilt. Es können Diskussionsbeiträge (Postings) hinterlassen werden, welche die Interessierten lesen und beantworten können. Mehrere Beiträge zum selben Thema werden wie im Usenet zusammenfassend als Thread (Faden) oder Thema (Topic) bezeichnet. Mit dem Eröffnen eines neuen Threads kann ein neues Thema zur Diskussion gestellt werden.

Im Internet besonders beliebt sind Hilfe-Foren, in denen Benutzer Ratschläge zu einem bestimmten Thema erhalten können. So wird vielen Benutzern eine Hilfestellung angeboten, die besonders für spezielle Probleme oder bei nur wenigen anderen Informationsquellen die einzige Hilfe ist. Hilfreich sind Benutzer-Foren z.B. auch für Hardware- und insbesondere Software-Hersteller, weil diese durch Benutzer- bzw. Anwenderbeiträge schnell und weiträumig insbesondere zu Mängeln ihrer Produkte - bei Software zu sogenannten Bugs - informiert werden und reagieren können. In einigen Foren werden auch aktuelle Themen aus Politik oder Weltgeschehen diskutiert. Unerwünscht ist zumeist auch das Crossposting, welches das gleichzeitige Einstellen von Beiträgen in einer Vielzahl von Foren bezeichnet.


----------



## saphyroth (26. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;lolmal shcauen ob das geht...aja GOIL! wie kann man dieses zeichen so schreiben? ich mein ohne copie...muss doch irendwie gehen....höchstwarscheinlich kann das jetzt keiner lesen^^


----------



## Gamby (26. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;ich wills auch mal proben^^ D:


----------



## maggus (26. Oktober 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> /closed
> WEIL SINNFREI



Was meinst du, warum ich das im Offtopic-Bereich eröffnet hab? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Oktober 2007)

-löschen-


----------



## Qonix (30. Oktober 2007)

&#1161;juhu jertzt gehts    lol echt geil ^^  mal wieder etwasd as wie welt nicht braucht ^^


----------



## Malygos (3. November 2007)

lol das is aber lolig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 &#1161;


----------



## Destilatus (3. November 2007)

&#1161;lo?


----------



## Destilatus (3. November 2007)

bei mir geht das net&#1161;


----------



## Windkrieg (3. November 2007)

&#1161;interessant, das ist sogar mir neu oO


----------



## ESRB (4. November 2007)

&#1161;lol das ist doch ne coole erfindung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

